# How to tie a shock leader - what's the best knot?



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

Trying to figure out the best way to tie a shock leader onto the main braid, any ideas on simple knots?

Are there alternatives to shock leaders?

Cheers,

Waal


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

try doing a spider hitch with the main line. Its pretty easy to do. then attach the shock with a no-name knot. Try doing a search or check out the "bible". there are even interactive and how to videos and pictures floating around. Those two are easy and quick.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*knots*

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

For the spider, check out this thread:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48369&highlight=spider

Then, go to the Bible, and look at this thread:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43466


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Are you tying mono to mono or braid to mono?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

bimini twist or spider hitch on main line attach shock to loop with no-name knot

Check out AtlantaKing's post in the Bible on Bimini Twist - he made it easy!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Are you tying mono to mono or braid to mono?


Way to read the first post buddy.

I like using an Albright. It's nice and small.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

overhand knot!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Way to read the first post buddy.
> 
> I like using an Albright. It's nice and small.


Sorry, great apology to the great ones of the great world. My mistake.

Albright, Alberto or double uni-knot. ANy of these work. Try a couple and see what works best. I've been thinking about the Slim Beauty, does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

i have always wanted to try super gluing the two ends together. so there would be no knot.

Figure superglue is strong enough to hold a man by his work helmet, it should be able to attach a shock leader to the main line.

Although I know it wouldn't work. I'm having one of those days


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Would water damage the integrity of the bond though? That would be my worry.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


> i have always wanted to try super gluing the two ends together. so there would be no knot.
> 
> Figure superglue is strong enough to hold a man by his work helmet, it should be able to attach a shock leader to the main line.



I've seen where the glue is used to smooth out the ridges of a knot. Haven't personally done it, besides if the leader is long then no issue with the ferrels. Gluing the two ends together....hmmm? Hate to loose a nice fish because the bond wasn't strong enough or weakened. Doesn't crazy glue become brittle? 

Another idea which I am going to try next year is to use a standard uni-knot on both ends with a swivel in the middle, only issue is it limits the ability to reel in the full length of the leader and arguably will cause some limiting of casting distance. But figure I'll give it a shot.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

the glueing two ends was a little sarcastic... sorry..

dont think the swivel thing would work, especially going through they eyes, could tie a double uni, well there are a few different ones out there. I learned the hard way and now prefer to double my main line.


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I've checked out the links to the bible, that's more than enough to keep me busy. 

So far - managed to accomplish the Albright knot, looks okay, I'm sure the proof will be in the casting when I get down the beach.

*HellRhay* Can't seem to master that overhand knot 

Cheers,
Waal.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used the Albright not with good success (no failures yet) but I've never REALLY researched it's comperative strength against other knots. I like it cause it seems very strong (under the at home pull test) and because it's an easy knot to learn. I also like the smaller knot it leaves - making guide contact less of an issue.


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

*Hannibal* Lip Ripper has tested the strengths of the Albright on the bible at 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45777

*Squalas* Cheers, i've checked out AtlantaKing's post in the Bible on Bimini Twist, looks complicated, i'll give it a try.

Waal.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


> i have always wanted to try super gluing the two ends together. so there would be no knot.
> 
> Figure superglue is strong enough to hold a man by his work helmet, it should be able to attach a shock leader to the main line.
> 
> Although I know it wouldn't work. I'm having one of those days


Theres always that new putty the loud guy from Orange Clean sticks on everything! "It can even pull this fully loaded 18 wheeler". I've been watching too much late night t.v.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Waal said:


> *Squalas* Cheers, i've checked out AtlantaKing's post in the Bible on Bimini Twist, looks complicated, i'll give it a try.
> 
> Waal.


The pics really help. Once you do it a couple of times, it all comes together and isn't really as complicated as it looks.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The best I have found for Braid to Mono is teh Alberto Knot it is up on SOL.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

haha, i just checked out the alberto knot, up until now i thought i invented it!!!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Although...*there are some who say that a shock leader is not necessary for braided line *depending* on what pound test braid you are using, and what fish you are targeting. I think the jury is still out on this one. Probably, if you are tossing 6 oz. and using 60 lb braid, then I don't think a shock leader is necessary, but that's my personal opinion, at least not for its intended purpose. If you want a little stretch in the line for setting the hook...that's a different story. If you are throwing 8 oz. with 20 lb. braid...then I'd say go with a shock leader. Double Uni(braid) to uni would work. Also, if you think AK's bimini looks complicated...try the original. AK's is simple compared to that. Takes two men and a boy and an extra pair of legs for the original method, LOL!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Shock leader with braid is essential, IMO, because I don't like handling braid when landing a fish. Plus mono adds to the transparency with presentation.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Shock leader with braid is essential, IMO, because I don't like handling braid when landing a fish. Plus mono adds to the transparency with presentation.


Yup...that's why I said it depends on the fish being targeted. Also, if your regular leader is long enough to grab, you may not need a shock. Original purpose of shock leader is just that, to take up the shock and prevent crack offs and injuries to 3rd parties/cars/trucks, etc. That's also why I said that I didn't think it was needed for its *original* purpose. If you want something to grab to land a fish, just use a long leader, but it doesn't have to be long enough to wrap around the spool several times. Targeting Pomps, whiting, etc makes the point mute. Sharks are another story. There is a big difference between "leader" and "shock leader"


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> Shock leader with braid is essential, IMO, because I don't like handling braid when landing a fish. Plus mono adds to the transparency with presentation.


Is braid without the mono leader more or less likely to wrap up on something on the rod during a cast and be catastrophic?


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

*Digger* I'll have a look at the Alberta knot, cheers. 

*Sportsracer* Hello again, I have 30lb braid with a sixty pound shock-leader for castin a 6ounce wieght, with 3-4 turns on the reel before casting. The braid I have is quite poor, it keeps on fraying, I may go for 60lb braib straight through with a rotten bottom weight rig. Do you know of any good braids? Cheers.

*Hannibal* How many turns are you taking on the main line with the Albright, what kind of set up are you using it with?

Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Waal,try this link..
http://hatterasoutfitters.com/index.html

Go to left of page,click on "knots and rigs",then click alberto "braid to mono"...

Can't imagine why your braid is fraying so bad? What type of braid is it? Have you checked your guides closely? Do you fish near rock structure?

I use Fireline and Suffix,both hang in there pretty well for long periods without fraying. For smaller rigs for trout and such I'm using 14 fireline with a trace (20 or so inches) 20 or 30 flouro,and a uni-uni.. Tried slimbeauty modified with uni,and it works well also. Alberto,albright,and many others will work for this connection (two lines of simular diameter) as well. With 20lb fireline or suffix,fishing for much bigger fish, I'm using a bimini to a no-name,to attach 50shock,if throwing heavier lead. If no heavy lead is involved and just lures,just using a trace (20 or so inches) of 50 or 80 flouro.

One thing you will find with braid or any line when connecting two leaders,if the two lines are about the same diameter,a single line connection works just fine. If the two lines are of different diameters a double line connection,from what I have experienced,hold much better and are stronger. You'll find a bimini MUCH EASIER to tie in braid than in mono. 
JMO


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Waal said:


> *Hannibal* How many turns are you taking on the main line with the Albright, what kind of set up are you using it with?
> 
> Thanks.



I usually go between 8-10 wraps of the smaller line around the bigger line. The key is to keep them in order so they don't crawl around on themselves. It doesn't exactly hurt anything (from what I can tell) but it just makes for a bigger knot increasing the chances for some guide contact. 

As far as setups - pretty much on all of them that see surf action. Just this week in fact I cleaned/prepped all my surf setups (2 coventional casting and 6 spinners).

The two conventionals have 17-20# test line on the but I went with an 80lbs shock leader (for me it's rod length + about 3' + about 8-10 times around the spool). On my lighter spinners I am using 12-15# test line and going with a 40lbs mono shock leader (due to tossing less weight). On the heavier spinners I have couple with 80lb test shock leaders and even one in the 100-120# range over 80lb PP braid (sharking setup). I may actually bump up the strenth of that shock for better abraision resistance though.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Waal said:


> *Digger* I'll have a look at the Alberta knot, cheers.
> 
> *Sportsracer* Hello again, I have 30lb braid with a sixty pound shock-leader for castin a 6ounce wieght, with 3-4 turns on the reel before casting. The braid I have is quite poor, it keeps on fraying, I may go for 60lb braib straight through with a rotten bottom weight rig. Do you know of any good braids? Cheers.
> 
> ...


Most folks over here use Power Pro, Suffix or Berkley Fireline...opinions differ as to which is best. Not sure what's available in your area, though. With 30lb braid and 6 oz, you're probably better off using shock leader. I agree with checking your guides, etc. Also, if you are fishing a very rocky area, just check your line after every outing and trim off the frayed part. That would be normal if you have a lot of structure where you are fishing. Again, though, if your shock leader is long enough, that should be fraying before your braid.


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

*Drumdum* The braid I have is called 'Dynaflex FSB' this braid is fraying/separating when I apply pull-pressure to the knot, maybe a bad batch. The braid came with the package, Abu Suveran xp rod, Penn 525 supermag and the braid. I've had a look at the fireline, that looks a bit more substantial. The weblink to the knots was perfect cheers for this. I'e done a lot of research on Hatteras, it looks like a good place for a holiday, i'll keep the accomm in mind. The pictures from Snookmook on the other link does look tempting to fly out to Florida also.

*Hannibal* Thanks for this, i was not too far out on wraps for the Albright, I was applying 10 - 12. The Alberta looks good also, appears a larger though. I'm not shark fishing, sounds like fun though, from the beach?


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

*Sprtsracr* Cheers, i'll look out the "Power Pro and Suffix."


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

fyremanjef said:


> try doing a spider hitch with the main line. Its pretty easy to do. then attach the shock with a no-name knot.


Thats what I would do.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i use the albright really easy to do and fast. There is a step by step in the bible http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35666


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to use a bimini to no name but near the end of last fall drum season I switched to a shocker or "english casting knot". It doesnt use a double line and seems to be strong, I haven't landed a fish on it but fought a shark to the pileings at the pier and it didn't break. I like it because it's faster than tieing a bimini and it's pretty strong.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Been using a uni to uni for some time and had no problems. I am sure there are better/stronger knots, but the uni to uni is easy to tie and knot is not real large. I put the heat on some really big drum and rays last fall trying to break this knot. Only had one to fail and it was after catching several big fish. This year I plan to re-tie everything after fighting a big fish.


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you to all for the information, also *Moon* & *Loncast*

Was out today fishing, had my first series of birds-nests, on the last cast the braid snapped, I watching a length of shockleader, new wieghts and tackle heading out towards the horizon, *Do not buy, 'Dynaflex FSB' Braid it's USELESS* 

Best,

Waal.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have used the simple leader knot(aka no name aka Engilsh casting knot) from the age of 13ish and I am 43 now. Very easy to tie, has a cone shaped appearance that goes thru the eyes easily, and has withstood the pulling of many big fish. As Cdog says, it's all about what your comfortable with. The more you know a knot the better you will tie it.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so witht he albright, you just ude that witht he main line and then do nothing with the shock leader?


----------



## Waal (Jan 23, 2008)

*Stupidjet* I tie the shockleader onto the main braid, in order to take the strain of the power cast. I also, obviously, attach a clip via a swivel to the end of my shock leader in order to connect my tackle and wieght line, which is also the same strength of line as the shock leader. Hope that's clear enough.

Waal


----------

